# Best anti virus?



## BoneMonkey (Jul 30, 2008)

Can anyone recommend th ebest free anti virus out there ?


----------



## Whizz (Jul 30, 2008)

NOD32 + FiX


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 30, 2008)

is that free ?


----------



## Westside (Jul 30, 2008)

AVG is free without crack and it does a fine job.


----------



## fischju (Jul 30, 2008)

If you have the crack/fix it is


----------



## Whizz (Jul 30, 2008)

It's free for 30 days. It's free forever if you use the FiX.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 30, 2008)

my friend has a virus and he uses avg but avg doesn't get rid of it ?


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 30, 2008)

I use avast , had avg before but far too many false positives for me , so it just got annoying.


----------



## Whizz (Jul 30, 2008)

AVG sucks, I switched from AVG to NOD32 and I'm really glad I did.


----------



## Jax (Jul 30, 2008)

AVG and Avast are the best.


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 30, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> AVG and Avast are the best.


That's not saying much, since free AVs suck.'
I switched to NOD32 from AVG too, as Whizz did, and I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 30, 2008)

AVG Free 8 (I just updated about a week ago) and the previous versions have never failed me. Also, don't try downloading a crack of AVG Pro, they're all bad and will give you a virus.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 30, 2008)

I ve ehard that AVG is a really good FREE one...


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 30, 2008)

those the best, HA!  The best AV out there is Kaspersky. it is only free for 30 days and well worth buying it.


----------



## Calafas (Jul 30, 2008)

Go for NOD32 with the crack.   :]


----------



## Gus122000 (Jul 30, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend th ebest free anti virus out there ?


Hey bonemonkey what exactly is your gif in Japanese suppose to mean. 
I know it says pushing but i don't get it :s

EDIT: Oh wait nvm i think i got it. His hands were so small that i didn't notice that he was pointing to his mouth.


----------



## Jundeezy (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with everyone who recommended NOD32


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd have to recommend AVG 8 Free. Works great for me.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 30, 2008)

Best Antivirus = don't let your sister/brother/parents use the computer


----------



## adgloride (Jul 30, 2008)

I've been using AVG free for a few years now with no problems.  Why bother downloading another virus killer that has a crack, when the crack could have a virus in it, or the company that write the virus killer can stop you downloading updates.  If you ever want a virus or want to give someone a virus, always install norton


----------



## phoood (Jul 30, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I'd have to recommend AVG 8 Free. Works great for me.


agreed, avg is the best you can do if you need a free av.
as pay-to-use-ware, kaspersky and nod32 are equally great.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 31, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Best Antivirus = don't let your sister/brother/parents use the computer



This is bonemonkey we've talking about mate


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jul 31, 2008)

Trendmicro Housecall is a good Web-based antivirus(but it is also good to have an installed one incase you have something that prevents you from getting on the internet)


----------



## lcdec (Jul 31, 2008)

COMODO AntiVirus works really well for me.


----------



## RebelX (Jul 31, 2008)

I use Avast and it has served me well for a few years. It is probably the best one I have used, and plus its free! But DO NOT I repeat *DO NOT* get any form of Norton Antivirus! It sucks! Big time! It was on my dad's computer and it takes up so much disk drive space and RAM just for it to run! And it's a complete burden to uninstall it! I sat there for about an hour uninstalling and looking up on the internet how to uninstall EVERYTHING. Then I installed Avast on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if you want to spend money, go for it, just make sure you don't get Norton. I can't really suggest one because I have never bought an anti-virus before. If you want a really good free one, go for Avast.


----------



## layzieyez (Jul 31, 2008)

Buy a Mac.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 31, 2008)

layzieyez said:
			
		

> Buy a Mac.


The only reason the Mac has less viruses is because the coders dont care about the Mac. If Mac was dominant, there would be more viruses.

Anyways, I use Avast, AVG and Spybot, Search and Destroy. And if I fuck up big time, I use Hijack This.


----------



## phoood (Jul 31, 2008)

layzieyez said:
			
		

> Buy a Mac.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 31, 2008)

AVG, Ad-Aware, along with reg cleaners are all i need to get rid of anything. Including Melissa and Code Red back in the day.

Sorry to hear about the ban bonemonkey, ill be on morphine time keeping hope alive late night.


----------



## Baroque Obama (Jul 31, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> layzieyez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


although this could possily be true, i would say the real reason why there are only proof of concept viruses for OS X is the fact that the OS is based on Unix.  Unix is extremely secure when configured correctly.

i say go get avast!.  its an alright antivirus.  go for kaspersky or nod32 if you actually buy one.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 31, 2008)

layzieyez said:
			
		

> Buy a Mac.



Even better, install Linux.


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 31, 2008)

The best one overall is Kaspersky AntiVirus, but it's only a 30 day free trial.  
The best completely free one is AVG but in my opinion it's not that good since it never finds anything.


----------



## dogman (Jul 31, 2008)

nod32 + nod32 sky update servers = free updates! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no warez/crack needed. yey.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 31, 2008)

get NOD32 ^^ Kaspersky and Nod32 are the general best but Kaspersky is lagging behind a little after one of the updates. Nod32 has better/faster detection i think now when compared to kaspersky not by much though.  nothing to fret over. 

but.... 

whachu gotta do is. 

1. download Nod32 from here . **LINK REMOVED**
2. before you ask, its not illegal its just a hard to get file that is the business edition. 
3. no its not illegal, just the business edition with mucho updates. 
4. ???????? 
5. PROFIT??!?!?!


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 31, 2008)

used just about all of them and AVG freeware and free updates for life is my choice!

NOD32 and Kaspersky throw up too many false positives even on a clean not even on the net install telling me that legit windows files were malware/viri!!! 

if you use AVG along with spybot search and destroy and adaware free edition and spyware terminator 2 and a few other tools then you will pick out just about everything thats out there as and when!

NO ANTI VIRUS program is FLAWLESS why ??  NEW VIRII are created DAILY!!!

always update antivirus DAILY!

even if theres no updates out there let it UPDATE anyhow just incase  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and for the record  .....CORPORATE/business edition software are still illegal as an individual do not own the CORPORATE/business edition licence


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 31, 2008)

I use NOD32 but still encounter many virus that it can't detect.
but I still think it is the best anti-virus out there. 


			
				BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> is that free ?



Remember my word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can get everything for free from the internet


----------



## ackers (Jul 31, 2008)

After seeing this thread I uninstalled Kaspersky Internet Security and got NOD32 instead. I've noticed my comp is running much more responsively and I like how simple NOD32 is compared to Kaspersky.

I ran a full scan and it picked up one problem and that was a backup I tried making which failed because Windows backup tool doesn't let you backup more than 4gb in one file which is stupid if you ask me.

Now what are those sky updates servers?


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 31, 2008)

Ackers said:
			
		

> After seeing this thread I uninstalled Kaspersky Internet Security and got NOD32 instead. I've noticed my comp is running much more responsively and I like how simple NOD32 is compared to Kaspersky.
> 
> I ran a full scan and it picked up one problem and that was a backup I tried making which failed because Windows backup tool doesn't let you backup more than 4gb in one file which is stupid if you ask me.
> 
> Now what are those sky updates servers?



is your drive formatted NTFS as opposed to FAT 32??

you should be able to use/backup files 4gb+ with NTFS with no bother at all


----------



## megabug7 (Jul 31, 2008)

I wouldn't use Kaspersky


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 31, 2008)

I support Avast. Free, totally user friendly and easy to keep updated.

But, nothing beats a properly made custom OS disk that can auto install EVERY last install function for XP Corporate Pro.

Periodically I just use mine to re install the OS totally unattended and in less time than you might think I have a clean system, no Windows eventual bloating and good luck any viruses surviving the experience.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 31, 2008)

I've finally got around to replace my Avast with a copy of NOD32 (pirated), it's awesome!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 31, 2008)

Gus122000 said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"oushite"


----------



## Killermech (Jul 31, 2008)

Best free antivirus:
AVG (7/10)

Best nonfree / cracked antivirus:
Nod32 (9.5/10)

Best combo (imo and I've tried tons of different ones in the different categories. Panda, zonealarm, kaspersky, norton etc):

Nod32 + Outpost + Sandboxie + Disk keeper (and a good uninstaller program)

and you'll have yourself one happy PC.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 1, 2008)

AVG is nice because it isn't a bastard on your memory and runs in the background without killing your computers performance, even on 1GB of RAM on my laptop (AMD Turion Mobile 1.8 Ghz) I can run iTunes, IE6, MSN and Handbrake while it is scanning and won't have serious slow downs.


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 1, 2008)

Consumer Reports recommends BitDefender Internet Security 2008.  I use AVG myself and I like how version 8 has an option to add programs under an exceptions list for false positives.


----------



## dark42 (Aug 1, 2008)

The best antivirus would probably be either Nod32 or Antivir.
However, Antivir is free. (stay away from AVG!)
Take a look at AV-comparatives. http://www.av-comparatives.org/
This is their latest test: http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2008_05.php


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 1, 2008)

If you don't mind using warez... (since you download DS roms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)... Kaspersky is easily the best. Nowhere near as resource demanding as AVG and detects more than AVG and NOD32. Everybody on the warez forum I go to use Kaspersky... or AVG, although most prefer Kaspersky.


----------



## Spec2K (Aug 1, 2008)

Im currently using CA.. and so far it's pretty good, I installed the anti-spyware protection and anti-virus 2008 and it has a security center that allows you to access which one you want to access.
It does auto updating on the fly, no need to make schedules.  So basically when new definitions are released on their server you computer gets it right away.  it's not  resource hog and it has very very simple user interface.
try it out.

here's the site: http://shop.ca.com/

but again there's alot of hype with about AVG Free.. hmm I might try it.. just one question.. is it a anti-spyware and antivirus detector with real time scan and on demand or just a on demand.?


real time means runs in the background.
on demand means the user has to activate the scan.  

?


----------



## bahamuta (Aug 1, 2008)

Kaspersky for the win.


----------



## megabug7 (Aug 1, 2008)

I use Avira.... excellent AV - although mine is bought


----------



## Gamer (Aug 4, 2008)

After messing a lot with NOD32 and it's fixes (don't have money to pay the fee lol), i got tired and i decided to test a free antivirus, so i don't have to worry if a fix is working or not anymore (not counting that some fixes run as a process at the background).

So, i installed *Avast* and it's been working fine so far, it uses little resources and updates frequently.

It's a good choice if you don't want to mess with cracks/serials/fixes (and, if you are not carefully they could also damage your computer).

It's fine for me, as also i'm careful with the stuff i download and the webs i go to.

Cheers


----------



## doxology83 (Aug 4, 2008)

if you talk to people in the business that attend events about pc security you will find that nod32 has a pretty large lead. kaspersky is also towards the top. the free version of avg was good until 7.5, but 8.0 is more of a suite of software and i had nothing but issues with it. avira the free edition is easily the best free one. the only issue with the free avira is a small nag to upgrade when you download updates, but if you look online there is a small reigistry hack or something to make it not pop up anymore. 

nod32, kaspersky, and avira all use heuristic engines and i think i read somewhere they all use the same scanning engine but have there own virus definitions etc. though the heuristic engine in nod32 is usually considered alot better than kaspersky. nod32 also has the smallest footprint. if you are going to pay for one nod32 is the best, if you are going free i would use avira.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Aug 5, 2008)

My mom says sleeping is the best way of defeating a virus!


----------



## Frog (Aug 5, 2008)

i use CA, which is great.
the only issue i had was with the security suite... it was very slow and laggy at times.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Aug 11, 2008)

(Sorry to bump the topic, but I have a question!)

So, I've just gotten NOD32 and the fix, but recently, it keeps asking me for a username and password that came with the registration email... what do I type in?


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 11, 2008)

I use AVG Free 8.0. Someone above said that they have had issues with it, but so far, I've found no problem whatsoever. They catch every virus I've ran into and healed it (haven't ran into many actually, but I'll get to that later). It also has a feature that tells you which sites are a risk of getting you infected. I honestly think it's the best because it was recommended to me by a professional computer repairman and it's one of the better-known companies out there.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I'm using Avast and having no issues at all. I might try NOD32, but since I don't get much malware I don't think I'll feel significant differences between the two...?


----------



## bahamuta (Aug 14, 2008)

Kaspersky.


----------



## miketh2005 (Aug 14, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> AVG Free 8 (I just updated about a week ago) and the previous versions have never failed me. Also, don't try downloading a crack of AVG Pro, they're all bad and will give you a virus.
> 
> That's because you download from stupid warez SITES not FORUMS, usally forums never have viruses and if they do they are taken care of quickly.
> 
> ...



CA is like at the bottom of the list....and it was slow and laggy because your computer sucks! Upgrade and get Kaspersky

Research.


----------



## Minox (Aug 14, 2008)

miketh2005 said:
			
		

> That's because you download from stupid warez SITES not FORUMS, usally forums never have viruses and if they do they are taken care of quickly.
> 
> Avast and AVG both suck, NOD32 is 3rd so I don't blame the people who said that but Kaspersky is deffenatly the best, it was rated #1 by Consumer Reports. F-Secure came in 2nd? either that or the other way around with NOD32...
> 
> ...


Nice warez there...

It doesn't matter if it's just a trial resetter since that .rar archive also contains regkeys.
And btw trial resetters are illegal.


----------

